
What’s the Difference Between Data Science and Statistics? - nols
http://priceonomics.com/whats-the-difference-between-data-science-and/
======
OrwellianChild
TL;DR: We hire "data scientists" more than "statisticians" these days and pay
them more. This is because the challenge has moved from "not enough data" to
"too much data" and "how to get it out"?

